# ipod ramené des usa



## davktan (7 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai bien compris en regardant un peu le forum que cela ne valait pas le coup d'acheter un ipod sur le applestore us mais j'ai un ami qui va aux Etats Unis et je pense lui demander de me ramener un ipod classic. Est-ce que dans ce cas là cela vaut le coup? vu qu'il n'y a plus les frais d'expédition et théoriquement les taxes de sorties du territoire etc... à moins de ne pas avoir de chance en sortant des US et en rentrant en France.
Donc si quelqu'un à une idée sur la question.
Merci


----------



## whereismymind (8 Juin 2008)

Si ton copain n'a pas à payer des frais de douane en rentrant des States (Et je ne pense pas qu'il en est pour un simple iPod), c'est tout bénèf pour toi surtout avec la valeur actuelle du $.


----------



## jeyfrey (14 Juin 2008)

Bonjours tout le monde.
Je me trouve un peu dans le même situation que davktan, sauf que c'est moi qui part aux Etats-Unis (en août) et que je voudrais acheter un Ipod Touch. Ayant fait déjà quelques recherches sur les différences de prix, le seule chose qui me pose problème c'est de savoir s'il y a des risques que le ipod ne rentre pas avec moi en France?  Merci d'avance à ceux qui sauront répondre.


----------



## whereismymind (14 Juin 2008)

Si tu le ramenes dans tes valises. Je vois pas pourquoi tu ne pourrais pas


----------



## jeyfrey (14 Juin 2008)

Wao rapide la réponse ^^, merci.
J'ai pensais cette possibilité mais j'avais peur qu'à la douane ils fouillent la valise (on sait jamais). Encore merci pour la réponse, et si jamais quelqu'un a déjà essayer ou  a quelque chose à dire, n'hésitez pas.


----------



## yzykom (14 Juin 2008)

J'ai acheté, il y a quelques années, un iPod à l'Apple Store de New-York (celui de Soho : à l'époque, il n'y en avait qu'un). C'était un iPod Photo que j'ai acheté dès le début de mes vacances pour pouvoir vider les cartes mémoires de mon appareil photo numérique.

Je l'ai payé cash et en espèces, ce qui se fait beaucoup là-bas, mais j'ai oublié le ticket de caisse, indispensable comme preuve d'achat pour la garantie (qui est mondiale pour les baladeurs Apple)

Quand je suis rentré en France, mon iPod est tombé en panne quinze jours après (pas de bol) et je me suis trouvé coincé sans mon ticket de caisse. Du moins, c'est ce que je croyais. En fait, j'ai appelé Apple France, qui m'a demandé le numéro de série de mon iPod, m'a demandé où et quand je l'ai acheté, réponse que je connaissais et qui a permis de vérifier la véracité de mes dires.

Il ne restait plus qu'à me communiquer un centre  agréé pour la réparation (en l'occurrence, un échange standard qui fonctionne encore impeccablement quotidiennement presque quatre ans plus tard).

Conclusion :

Acheter un iPod aux États-Unis ne présente pas de risque particulier (surtout si au passage de la douane, il est déjà en usage), est très rentable (déjà moins cher à la base et taux de change ultra favorable à l'Euro) et est même sécurisant côté garantie.

Au passage, chapeau bas au SAV Apple : prouver qu'un iPod, réglé en liquide et dont je n'ai pas le ticket de caisse, m'appartient bien et le prendre en plus sous garantie dans un pays où je ne l'ai pas acheté, ça c'est vraiment fort !


----------



## jeyfrey (14 Juin 2008)

yzykom a dit:


> J'ai acheté, il y a quelques années, un iPod à l'Apple Store de New-York (celui de Soho, à l'époque, il n'y en avait qu'un). C'était un iPod Photo que j'ai acheté dès le début de mes vacances pour pouvoir vider les cartes mémoires de mon appareil photo numérique.
> 
> Je l'ai payé cash et en espèces, ce qui se fait beaucoup là-bas, mai j'ai oublié le ticket de caisse, indispensable comme preuve d'achat pour la garantie (qui est mondiale pour les baladeurs Apple)
> 
> ...




Bon ba je crois que je vais vraiment l'acheter aux USA mon Ipod. Merci de vos réponse rapide et très pertinentes.


----------



## flotow (14 Juin 2008)

iPod 3G acheté aux US en 2004, enregistré chez Apple, il a fait un A/R en SAV et c'etait bon


----------



## TheRV (6 Juillet 2008)

et la garantie qui s'applique est alors de 90 jours comme aux usa ou de 1 an comme en France?


----------

